# Sight of blood.....Oh really?????



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

So I just went to a Medical at the Movie Theater. Report of a male in his 20's not breathing, down and out.

On arrival,the manager tells me that the guy is sitting up now, and does not want medical attention.

I go talk to him. He says that there was a bloody scene on the big screen and it made him pass out. He says it happened before. When I mention blood aain, he proceeds to vomit allover the floor. I am guessing that he willnot be taking the next Police or Fire exam.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Should have taken out your phone and showed him this:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zqovEjewCf4"]YouTube - Piranha 3D (2010) - "Lake Victoria Death Scene: Part 2"[/nomedia]


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Right. and then he'd......


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

263FPD said:


> . When I mention blood aain, he proceeds to vomit allover the floor..


funny I had the same reaction during the State of the Union the other night.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

jettsixx said:


> funny I had the same reaction during the State of the Union the other night.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

He'll be your boss someday.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah, may be.


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

the over coddled generation is going out into the world without their parents, that is a scary thought


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

jedediah1 said:


> the over coddled generation is going out into the world without their parents, that is a scary thought


Actually the 20-something young man was there with his Dad. May be they should have checked the movie rating first.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Poor kid will die when he has his first period.....what a pussy.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Eagle13 said:


> Poor kid will die when he has his first period.....what a pussy.


I almost puked on the keyboard from laughing.

---------- Post added at 12:36 ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 ----------

This is what this kid needs. May be it will cure him, may be it will not.

www.red-*wings*.com/*wings*-culture.html


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Johnny Law said:


> Too funny, we have a Sgt. here that is skeeved by smells. And he's my supervisor in the crime scene unit too. We go to all the db's, and most of them are pretty ripe. I never saw a guy swallow his own puke, that's pretty hardcore! Although he did puke on his shirt sleeve when he was in booking and the amputee arrestee took off his rank "stump sock". Needless to say, I love to fart around him to see if I can make him perform.


I recall working with more than one that got squeamish at seeing gore. Most of them were actually good cops otherwise.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

cc3915 said:


> I recall working with more than one that got squeamish at seeing gore. Most of them were actually good cops otherwise.


Funny how that works for me.

On the job, the gore does not bother me. Bloody stabbings, shootings, fatal MVA's, Smelly suddens, what ever.... Ever since the time Detective Peter Curran, our Criminal Investigation instructor at the academy, took us to the Boston City Morgue and showed us the "Decomp Room" among other things, I have developed a strange habit. The habit is odd even to me. Every I see a ripe one, I get a craving for General Gau's Chicken on steamed rice.

But on the flip side, seeing any one in my family with an injury, freaks me out to no end. I do not mean like a little cut, but none the less when it is close to home, it gets to me.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

I gotta say that I grew up with real role models in the media...


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

After working in a hospital/ER, and having 2 kids, I am certainly not squeamish by any means. And knowing hubby wasn't either, esp after all he's seen on the job, it was a great relief to know that no matter happened in the process of giving birth, he would have no problem standing by me. 
If this poor kid at the theater ever grows up, he's going to have a hard time experiencing life. At the hospital I worked at, Code 10 was for a non-patient needing assistance that is not a cardiac emergency (i.e. passing out). And whenever a baby was born in maternity, they would play a short lullaby tune over the hospital speakers. It was surprising how often we would hear "Code 10, Labor & Delivery" followed shortly by the lullaby tune. I'm always surprised that a guy who can't tolerate a little blood, esp in the delivery room, even has the stuff to make a baby in the first place.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

263FPD said:


> But on the flip side, seeing any one in my family with an injury, freaks me out to no end. I do not mean like a little cut, but none the less when it is close to home, it gets to me.


That reminds me of this anecdote:

*Q* - What's the difference between '*major*' and '*minor*' surgery?

*A* - Anytime you or a family member has a procedure it is considered '*major*' surgery; but if anyone else is having it, then it is _always_ '*minor*' surgery! :regular_smile:


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

263FPD said:


> What the F**** is a White Hut?????
> Sounds Racist:redcarded:


ROFL, You kill me, 263.

The place is a greasy spoon, but it's burgers are legendary. Never had one personally, I don't eat like that, but Michael Douglas did a line about it in Falling Down.

History of the White Hut


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> ROFL, You kill me, 263.
> 
> The place is a greasy spoon, but it's burgers are legendary. Never had one personally, I don't eat like that, but Michael Douglas did a line about it in Falling Down.
> 
> History of the White Hut


I really don't eat like that either. After academy, just a bite of McD's sends me running for the throne. But my middle child loves that crap. She gets tha apple wedges instead of fries though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

263FPD said:


> ---------- Post added at 12:36 ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 ----------
> 
> This is what this kid needs. May be it will cure him, may be it will not.
> 
> www.red-*wings*.com/*wings*-culture.html


I just threw up in my mouth. Thanks.:redcarded:


----------

